# Matte kitchen cabinet finish? (White Oak)



## Dagobah (Aug 1, 2016)

Recommendations for a (matte) finish for kitchen cabinets? Looking for something similar to what's pictured. High durability and low maintenance. Just tested Varathane Satin, and it still has too much sheen. Cabinets are white oak.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Rubio monocoat, perhaps.


----------



## jlozan2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Robio Monocoat, its expensive but if you apply it right works like a charm.

This is the color I've used and looks a lot like that picture:

https://amzn.to/34ChPLo


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

to match the walls color. there's white chalk paint


----------



## Dagobah (Aug 1, 2016)

My original thought was Rubio (as that's the color/sheen I'm going for), but I've heard it isn't such a great option for cabinets. Both for durability and having to maintain it over time.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Minwax polyacrylic satin is very low sheen. Do a test and see what you think.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> My original thought was Rubio (as that s the color/sheen I m going for), but I ve heard it isn t such a great option for cabinets. Both for durability and having to maintain it over time.
> 
> - Dagobah


While there is the issue of maintanence over time, it is commonly used on tabletops, and I think theres alot more wear on a tabletop than on doors and facefames. You could rub it out with canuba wax, for example, but this additional finish will still need attention later on down the road.

Doesnt varathane also have a matte product as well?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

GF High performance flat? also way cheaper than rubio.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've wondered about (but never used) a couple of super matte WB flooring products by Bona (https://www.bona.com/en-US/Bona-Professional/Products/Coatings/Waterborne-Finishes-and-Sealers/Bona-Traffic-Naturale/) and Basic Coatings (https://www.basiccoatings.com/products/purematte/b16634312?pageNumber=1). They're not cheap but both claim to preserve the natural look of the wood.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Any solvent based precat or post catalyzed lacquer, conversion varnish or even nc lacquer in a low sheen will give you what you want.


----------

